

Bitcoin Big Mac Index - anirgu
https://ihb.io/2015-01-26/news/bitcoin-big-mac-index-15844

======
ffumarola
Should invert the number and do Big Macs per bitcoin (versus bitcoins per Big
Mac), IMO.

